# Whinning .....



## Logan Novice (Dec 10, 2020)

I found a buyer for my Logan ...  it's gone.
So I ordered a Precision Matthews

*PM-1127VF-LB Lathe* w/DRO



Neglected to call  them  -  just ordered it on-line.      Bad idea.  Got the notice that it (and the stand, and just about everything else) is on back order.  It now looks like I'll be without a lathe until sometime in February.  Most likely late February.  It's my own fault so I really can't complain.  But I thought it might be worth sharing what I learned with others.. * IF YOU'RE ORDERING FROM PRECISION MATTHEWS, CALL THEM BEFORE  YOU PUSH THE BUTTON. *


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 10, 2020)

Congratulations!
Now the waiting begins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Dec 10, 2020)

Its not just PM,  Its everything right now.  

Joe


----------



## addertooth (Dec 10, 2020)

I was perplexed by the title "whinning", it seemed a combination of "Winning and Whining".  The purchase of such a fine lathe is certainly a WIN!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 10, 2020)

Logan Novice said:


> I found a buyer for my Logan ...  it's gone.
> So I ordered a Precision Matthews
> 
> *PM-1127VF-LB Lathe* w/DRO
> ...


February is not that far away, it's not like you had a better alternative anyway. you will have a decent lathe for a long time.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 10, 2020)

It will be here before you know it. A little trick that my son showed me is, if you have a mill you can still turn small stuff. You put the work in the spindle and a piece of hss in the vise and cut away. I've done it, and it works surprisingly well.


----------



## lis2323 (Dec 10, 2020)

addertooth said:


> I was perplexed by the title "whinning", it seemed a combination of "Winning and Whining". The purchase of such a fine lathe is certainly a WIN!



I thought it was posted by Charlie Sheen while on crack. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 11, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> you will have a decent lathe for a long time.


Yes but he will have withdrawal until then.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 11, 2020)

So your handle is changing from "Logan  Novice" to "PM Enthusiast"?

Bruce


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 11, 2020)

BGHansen said:


> So your handle is changing from "Logan  Novice" to "PM Enthusiast"?
> 
> Bruce


Lol, I know people on Screemandfly that used a boat   make or model in their screen name, and haven't owned that boat for years.


----------



## Logan Novice (Dec 16, 2020)

BGHansen said:


> So your handle is changing from "Logan  Novice" to "PM Enthusiast"?
> 
> Bruce


 Good idea .....    I don't know how to change the original but I was able to add what you suggested.    Thanks.


----------

